# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  لتخفيف العبء على الأحوال المدنية والجوازات

## معاذ ملحم

لتخفيف العبء على الأحوال المدنية والجوازات... اصدار الوثائق الرسمية عبر 30 فرعا لـ (البريد)




عمان - حيدر المجالي -شرع البريد الأردني بتقديم خدمات إصدار بطاقات الأحوال المدنية وشهادات الميلاد ودفاتر العائلة، فضلاً عن جوازات السفر، منذ بداية العام الحالي، في حين بدأت خدمة إصدار وتجديد جوازات السفر منذ العام الماضي، عبر فروع البريد الرئيسة وعدد من الفروع في عمان والزرقاء.
واعتبر مواطنون بان مشاكل الانتظار واختزال الجهد والوقت لإتمام معاملاتهم بات أمرا واقعاً، يلمسونه عبر تطبيق تنفيذ تلك المعاملات من خلال البريد الأردني.
وأكد عدد من مراجعي البريد ان الخوف من تسليم وثائق رسمية للموظفين في مؤسسة البريد لم يعد موجوداً خصوصاً بعد الحصول على ضمانات حقيقة باستلام المعاملات وفق أسس علمية دقيقة.
وقال مدير عام البريد الأردني احمد عبيدات في تصريح الىالرأي ان إصدار الوثائق الرسمية للمواطنينجوازات السفر، والبطاقات الشخصية ودفاتر العائلة، وشهادات الميلاد جاء ضمن اتفاقية ابرمها البريد مع وزارة تنظيم القطاع العام، بحيث يتم التوقيع مع دائرة الأحوال العامة والجوازات على تنفيذ الاتفاقية.
وأضاف: ان البريد اعتمد 12 مكتباً رئيسياً في جميع محافظات المملكة، اضافة الى 14 مكتباً في العاصمة عمان، وستة مكاتب في محافظة الزرقاء، كما تم تدريب كوادر البريد في دورات مكثفة على إتمام المعاملات، بصورة سريعة ودقيقة.
وأشار الى ان التوسع في إتمام معاملات البطاقات الشخصية ودفاتر العائلة وشهادات الميلاد بدء العمل به مطلع العام الحالي، وان مؤسسة البريد تقوم بحملة دعائية لتوضيح آلية العمل أمام الجمهور المتلقي لهذه الخدمة.
ولفت الى ان المؤشرات الأولية خلال الشهر الأول من العام الجاري تثبت بان ثمة إقبالا كبيرا من المواطنين الذين وجدوا في تقديم هذه الخدمة عبر البريد تسهيلا لحركتهم وجهدهم كما أذابت الفواصل بين المواطن وموظف البريد في إنجاز المعاملات الرسمية، مشيراً الى ان عدد المعاملات التي تم إنجازها العام الماضي 2700 معاملة جواز سفر فقط.
وبين عبيدات ان هذه الخطوة خففت العبء الكبير على مكاتب الأحوال المدنية والجوازات التي غالباً ما تشهد إقبالا كبيراً من المواطنين، وان إنجازها عبر البريد أبقى المجال مفتوحاً امام المواطنين للتوجه الى مكاتب البريد المعتمدة، منوهاً الى إننا في الفترة المقبلة سنزيد عدد المكاتب المعتمدة في المحافظات.
وحول الرسوم التي يتقاضاها البريد نظير الخدمة ومدة الإنجاز، أكد ان معاملة الجواز يتم إنجازها خلال 24 ساعة من تاريخ تقديم الطلب، وهذا ينطبق على البطاقة الشخصية، ودفتر العائلة.
أما الرسوم التي يتقاضاها الصندوق فهي 3 دنانير بدل نقل للبريد الأردني، اضافة الى رسوم الجواز 20 دينارا لكل جواز جديد أو تجديد وخمسة دنانير لإضافة أي طفل، وعشرة دنانير رسوم جواز لمن هم دون العشر سنوات، كما ان رسوم البطاقة ديناران، ونصف دينار بدل نقل، ودينار رسوم لشهادة الميلاد ونصف دينار بدل نقل.
وأصدر البريد مرشداً دعائياً يأخذ جواز السفر بحجم اقل ، يبين الشروط التي يجب ان تتوافر فيمن يريد إصدار جواز سفر بالإضافة الى الوثائق المطلوبة، وكذلك الرسوم المقر رة وبدل الخدمات والفروع المعتمدة لدى البريد في المحافظات.

منقوول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## Tiem

والله اشوف حال البلد احسن من غيرنا بكتيير والحمد لله 
مشكور صديقي على ما قدمت
احترامي وودي
تيم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا تيم على المرور الرائع

----------

